# Forum untergliedern



## Dark_Fighter (16. Januar 2005)

Ich bräuchte euere Meinungen zur Gliederung eines Forums. Und zwar habe ich für die Pfarrei meines Dorfes eine kleine Hp gemacht. Jedoch haben wir Probleme Besucher auf die Seite zu bekommen und da es den Vereinen im Doft genau so geht, haben wir gedacht vielleicht könnten wir duch ein Forum Besucher auf unsere Seiten locken. Jedoch weiss ich nicht wie ich es aufbauen soll.

Zuerstl ist die Frage ob ich jedem Verein eine eigene Kategorie geben soll oder alle unter eine machen soll und dann bekommt jeder ein Forum. Und was haltet ihr von unterforen wird das zu viel oder geht das in Ordnung? Und was könnte man sonst noch einbringen. Soll man einfach einen OffTopic bereich machen oder das noch extra untergliedern z.B. Kino, Musik usw. Dann ist die Frage ob man noch etwas zum Thema PC (Games, Internet ...) einbaut oder hat sowas auf einer solchen Seite nichts zu suchen.

Weitere Vorschläge sind natürlich auch erwünscht oder ein Link zu einer solchen Seite die gut gelungen ist.


----------



## chrisbergr (16. Januar 2005)

Also ich würde dir als erstes emfehlen, Themen wie PC oder Kino und Musik wegzulassen. Du sagst, ihr habt Probleme mit Usern, da macht es keinen Sinn, viele leere Foren zu haben. Auser den Foren die die vereine betrefen würde ich maximal noch ein Off-Topic Forum erstellen.
Ja und das mit den Vereinen, ich würde jedem ein Forum geben, keine ganze Kartegorie.
Un wenn dann mal das Leben eingezogen ist, kann man ja immernoch 'expandieren'.

Gruß ACID


----------

